# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка 1сv8.2 backend.dll (не терминальная сессия)

## Tarasovyv

после обновления 1с бухгалтерия, официальная поддержка через интернет, база перестала загружаться появилось вот такое сообщение об ошибке. 

Сигнатура проблемы:
  Имя события проблемы:	APPCRASH
  Имя приложения:	1cv8c.exe
  Версия приложения:	8.2.17.153
  Отметка времени приложения:	50cbd1b0
  Имя модуля с ошибкой:	backend.dll
  Версия модуля с ошибкой:	8.2.17.153
  Отметка времени модуля с ошибкой:	50cbe220
  Код исключения:	c0000005
  Смещение исключения:	00258122
  Версия ОС:	6.2.9200.2.0.0.256.48
  Код языка:	1049
  Дополнительные сведения 1:	5861
  Дополнительные сведения 2:	5861822e1919d7c014bbb064c64908b2
  Дополнительные сведения 3:	f3d5
  Дополнительные сведения 4:	f3d5be0cad2787556264647dc02181c3


погуглив не нашёл ничего, обычно ошибка связана терминальной сессией или SQL, конфигуратор не грузиться также, подскажите как можно вылечить или  вытащить инфу из базы!?

----------


## archlink87

chdbfl.exe

Ссылка

----------


## Tarasovyv

Пишет ошибок не обнаружено

----------


## Tarasovyv

ни кто больше с такой ошибкой не сталкивался?

----------


## Яшар

ты не тот файл взломал...установи платформу 1с и крякни backbas.dll

----------


## arccos6pi

> ты не тот файл взломал...установи платформу 1с и крякни backbas.dll


это файл не даст крякнуть под 8.2
платформу надо не переустановить и крякнуть,а обновить,так как последняя версия бухи требует платформу не ниже 8.2.19.80(это для 2.0) и 8.3.4.365(для 3.0)..причем это уже марта наверное

---------- Post added at 08:29 ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 ----------

только это тема 2013 года,смысл такое старье искать и отвечать тут?

----------


## larin82

Она хоть и старая, но тема актуальная))) у меня такая же ошибка

----------


## arccos6pi

> Она хоть и старая, но тема актуальная))) у меня такая же ошибка


платформу обновляли?

----------


## larin82

> платформу обновляли?


Контейнер ошибки 4028957636, тип 1
Имя события: APPCRASH
Ответ: Нет данных
Идентификатор CAB: 0

Сигнатура проблемы:
P1: 1cv8.exe
P2: 8.2.19.80
P3: 52991f5f
P4: backend.dll
P5: 8.2.19.80
P6: 529922f3
P7: c0000005
P8: 00043c6c
P9: 
P10:

----------


## arccos6pi

8.2.19.80 это не последняя

----------


## larin82

проблема решилась. 
Зашел в панель управления\Программы и компоненты\ удалил для программы 1С
затем из профиля пользователя удалили папки 1С. Перезагрузился. Заново про инсталлировал и все заработало. Мистика((((

---------- Post added at 09:30 ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 ----------

спасибо за помощь)))

----------


## newmetoda

> платформу обновляли?


Там какая та бяка с платформой поставил пред последнюю и все заработало

----------


## Alfaa

Winwows server 2008 r2 standart

Пользователь заходит по удаленке и вылетает. В журнале на сервере такая ошибка...

Имя сбойного приложения: 1CV8.exe, версия: 8.3.7.1917, отметка времени: 0x56b29a68
Имя сбойного модуля: backbas.dll, версия: 8.3.7.1917, отметка времени 0x56b29ca0
Код исключения: 0xc0000005
Смещение ошибки: 0x00069a4c
Идентификатор сбойного процесса: 0x24f0
Время запуска сбойного приложения: 0x01d1a04fc5a8b955
Путь сбойного приложения: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.7.1917\bin\1CV8.exe
Путь сбойного модуля: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.7.1917\bin\backbas.dll
Код отчета: 4943cf71-0c43-11e6-9e8c-0025906457cb

----------


## avm3110

Ключевое слово "по удаленке"

Трабла с правами для удаленного пользователя

----------

